# Water down your barrel?



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm new to firearms and am going hunting for the first time next week. I went to the range on Saturday and it was raining and It made a question occur to me. If your hunting in rainy weather what do you do to keep rain from accumulating in your barrel? Do you need to check before you shoot? do you put a bag, tape or something else over the end of your barrel right up until your ready to fire? Or is the amount or rain that would fall down your barrel while carrying it over your shoulder so insignificant that it just doesn't matter? I know this is probably a stupid question but any insight would be welcome.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Tape of some type, a balloon, a plastic baggie, a condom (_very popular on M16s during Vietnam slipped over the flash hider_).
In case you are wondering, when you shoot, it will blow this type of covering off ahead of the bullet - not affecting the bullet or barrel. Just don't plug the barrel up with something that won't blow off!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Electrical tape has always been popular.


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok so a little scotch tape over the end of the barrel and I can just leave it there? Doesn't it leave some shmutz on the barrel? Are there any other things like this that I should know about before I go?


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Yeah, its gonna leave some sticky, but you might want to try freezer tape or something that will stick when it is cold better.


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

should the ballon fit tightly? or be able to slide off it the barrel was pointed down?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Just like with condoms, you don't want anything sliding off if you point your barrel downwards.

These are all good suggestions, but honestly I rarely do this. When it rains or snows, I either carry my rifle at port arms or sling it horizontally to keep the water out. I will cover my bore only if I think I'm facing a very long period of hunting in heavy rain.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

Elkhuntingfool said:


> Condom shouldn't leave 'shmutz' either


Key word _shouldn't_. :wink:


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Like Frisco Pete said, baloons, condoms, light tape all blow away long before the bullet reaches the end of the barrel just from the air being pushed ahead of the bullet. A baloon or condom should fit tightly enough to stay in place with any movement of the gun and actually do what they are intended to do which is to keep moisture and dirt, etc. out of the bore. I like electrical tape and I keep it on the end of the bore year round. It also keeps dust out make cleaning very much easier.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Would a foam earplug work as well?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Whatever you use to keep crap out of your bore has to break or come off ( or out) very easily so as not to create excessive pressure in the bore. I would be a little more leary of "wedging" material into the bore.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Now that I think about it campfire, You are right. I would hate to split my barrel like a bannana just to keep a little water out. _(O)_


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Just quit worrying about it! If rain water will run down your barrel, it will run out just as quickly when you point the barrel downwards. I really believe it ain't a problem. Clean and oil your rifle after the hunt.


----------

